

Show HN: API Jobs, a new job site focused on APIs - johns

In my spare time to remind myself that I could actually build stuff (and learn some Python, Flask, Redis, etc) I put together a simple job board to feature the best jobs in the API industry. The jobs can be either building APIs at companies like Twilio, Box, Stripe, etc. or integrating them. In addition to featuring those jobs, I'm also aggregating API jobs from GitHub Jobs, Stack Overflow Careers 2.0, and 37signals Job Board.<p>Today I launched with what I would consider an 'MVP' with jobs from SendGrid, TokBox, Twilio, Zencoder, Parse, Stripe, Pusher and Box.<p>Check it out, I'd love to know what you think of it.<p>http://www.api-jobs.com
======
jefe78
Cool, but can you make an API request to see the jobs?!

Clarification: I see that your API is coming soon. Just kidding around. I
really liked the design though.

~~~
johns
Wanted to make sure there was interest before I invested the time in it. It's
looking like there is.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Yes, please accept application/json and text/plain, the latter so we can just
curl and grep for keywords.

------
johns
Link! <http://www.api-jobs.com>

------
jessegavin
Very smart to link to jobs available via external sources too. Good luck!

------
farmdawgnation
This is spectacular! Congratulations! Going to add this to my list of go-to
sites next time I'm in the job market. :D

------
babeKnuth
I imagine filtering will be available in version 2.0?

~~~
johns
Yep

------
Omnipresent
looks pretty neat. How are you fetching jobs from the different sources? do
they all have api's for their jobs sites?

~~~
johns
RSS feeds from their search functions, or in 37signals case pulling in all RSS
items and then filtering for just those that match what I'm looking for. Then
a little post-processing work to extract the data into something more
structured.

------
devinrhode2
Y SO BEAUTIFUL!

------
janineyoong
it's pretty!

------
saiko-chriskun
check what out? you didn't link anything.

~~~
johns
Edited! Thanks :)

------
mthreat
Congrats on going live, looks good!

